# Caldwell Esselstyn, MD of the famed Cleveland Clinic



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this guy! Another excellent video. There is a good video on youtube called Forks Over Knives ... take advantage of the information on the internet while you can......


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice FaithMarie. I love The videos. It really brings it home for me since I worked with the Cleveland Clinic years ago on some research projects. Great people doing great work. Thanks for the YouTube feeds. GB


----------

